# best streaming device? best streaming service?



## funkywizard (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering what streaming devices / services has anyone used here, and what they would recommend?

I more or less accidentally ended up with a Wii, and have been using it for netflix streaming. I really love the convenience, but the image quality on the Wii certainly leaves something to be desired, and the video often has to buffer for no apparent reason despite having a fast internet connection. Also I feel the selection is good, but could be better.

Does anyone know what the best device would be, if I were just interested in streaming video? Obviously HD is a must, which the Wii doesn't do. It's my understanding that there aren't any streaming services doing 1080p, but I'd like a device that does that to keep it future proof.

Also, would you recommend a different streaming service? Several of these devices seem to be compatible with amazon VOD, hulu plus (coming soon...), netflix, etc. Is there a "best" streaming service, and if so, is it supported by the "best" streaming device?

My budget is <$300 if possible, as I know there are a number of devices that appear to be far under this price, I couldn't see paying more than $300.

any personal experiences welcome


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I find the Sony PlayStation to be a great device for streaming Netflix and it is capable of 1080p. 

Matt


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I love the Apple TV. It streams all of my Itunes content from my home PC and also has the apple store accessability for movie rentals. Running it through my reveiver sounds fantastic and it has a very friendly interface. The new ones are $99 and can also do Netflix.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The best streaming device, and I've tried a lot of them, is a Home Theater PC. You can build a system that does everyone you could ever want for about $400, less if you're willing to skimp on some feature.

The downside: They're big and draw more power.

If I couldn't have an HTPC, I'd buy the $99 Roku. Netflix and other chanels now, Hulu and Local file playback coming soon. If you have a lot of DVD images, MKV containers, and other vid files you've ripped, I still think the Popcorn Hour is the top of the heap, but no official support for Netflix/Hulu is a huge dealbreaker compared to the competition if you're into streaming.

And, of course, if you like gaming, both the PS3 and Xbox are great options, with the PS3 doubling as a fantastic Blu-ray player.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

"Best" depends on what you want out of it. I have three streaming devices, a HTPC, a PS3, and a Roku. The HTPC is the most versatile, at the expense of being the most complicated to use. The PS3 now doesn't need a Netflix streaming disc, so that's an improvement, and it also plays BD and games. The Roku is the most simple to use, just turn it on and connect to any of the streaming services you want to use.

As far as services go, I think Netflix is the "best", for me anyway. You can stream a plethora of movies and television series titles, without incurring pay-per-view charges. If you don't want to rent discs any more, you can run up a pay-per-view bill with Amazon and Hulu, and they are pretty expensive. Of course, the same is true of most cable services; my Verizon Fios service also has a plethora of VOD titles, and most are pay=per-view. They also allow VOD of current-season television series titles, which may interest you. So depending on your bent, the best service can be any of those.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Does the Roku support playing video files from a networked hard drive? When I looked at the Netgear Roku at the store, it looked like it only played subscribed internet video, but not networked video files.

Can you clarify?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

taoggniklat said:


> Does the Roku support playing video files from a networked hard drive? When I looked at the Netgear Roku at the store, it looked like it only played subscribed internet video, but not networked video files.
> 
> Can you clarify?


At this point, they are scheduled to add local playback via USB in Dec. I have not heard is Networked playback is also anticipated, but my guess would be that is is not. For networked playback, I would still recommend the Popcorn Hour for the greatest codec support or WDTV Plus for god codec support plus netflix.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have only had a PS3 and love it for all that it does. I can look at pictures from the laptop, make slideshows, listen to music from the PC and make playlists, and order movies, games and more. I'm really impressed with all it does as i only bought it for Blu-ray and so my wife could play Kareoke.:T


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree the HTPC is the most capable due to flexibility, however there are getting to be more and more quality dedicated media streams. The Boxee Box looks great except its funky physical shape. The Roku as mentioned is hard to beat for cost and continuous upgrades it has received.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

taoggniklat said:


> Does the Roku support playing video files from a networked hard drive? When I looked at the Netgear Roku at the store, it looked like it only played subscribed internet video, but not networked video files.
> 
> Can you clarify?


No, the Roku doesn't play networked files. The HTPC can do that, of course. The PS3 can stream from the internet, the PS store, or play videos from its own HDD or a USB drive. No mention of networked HDD. Personally, I've only used the PS3 to play BD and games and stream Netflix.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

My Xbox 360 will stream networked media, but I don't like having to do that for a couple of reasons...

1. Xbox is loud
2. xbox is loud
3. xbox is loud

Plus I am thinking about getting rid of the xbox and would like something specialized to playing networked media.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

taoggniklat said:


> My Xbox 360 will stream networked media, but I don't like having to do that for a couple of reasons...
> 
> 1. Xbox is loud
> 2. xbox is loud
> ...


I bought a slim, but cant think why just now


----------

